# Armature



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Will someone tell me the ohm rating of the Aurora G Plus armature. And does anyone know of a good replacement armature?


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Ogre,

You can check it with a ohm meter if you have one. Easy to do and not an expensive tool to have. Harbor Freight has them ranging from $5-$20 bucks. Check your PM's for replacement arms.


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Ogre,

I just noticed your post regarding Mega G arms on SCI. I don't think an arm from the older Aurora G Plus is going to give you the performance boost you are looking for. I own (8) Mega G's and they were okay fresh out of the box. However, performance dropped off after a few hundred laps. This is due to the poor motor brush quality (as they wear down quickly) and "weak" connections to the p/u shoes. Until Racemasters comes up with better quality (harder material) motor brushes, I keep my Megas on the shelf. For now, add shunt wires from the brush barrels to the p/u shoes for better conductivity and install replacement motor brushes. If you can find a more powerful arm, consider replacing the traction magnets with stronger ones. The Tomy SRT replacement magnets from K&J Magnetics work well. It takes little rework of the mag compartment to get them in. I did it to mine without replacing the arm for better handling.

Suggest building Tomy Super G+ or SRT's. They are more robust cars with brute power and lots of choices for replacement parts.

http://www.slotcarexpress.com/Power-Drive-Train-Wheels---Tires.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Sir Slotsalot,
That was not my post. I did post a link that might help the poster.


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Ooops.


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

Ogre said:


> Will someone tell me the ohm rating of the Aurora G Plus armature. And does anyone know of a good replacement armature?


I have found that Aurora Speedster Armatures and Magnets will really pick up the performance of an original Aurora G + car.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, I will give it a try. :wave:


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*is this a speedsteer ?*

So gut this thing , install in G plus ?


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

cwbam said:


> So gut this thing , install in G plus ?


Yes and Yes. The picture is a converted Speedster Chassis that can run in a slot.

The Speedster magnets are much stronger than the 1st generation Aurora G+. Also, the Armatures seem to be lower ohm.

Over the last few years, I have been able to pick up quite a few Aurora Speedster chassis at very low prices ($5.00 - $8.00 range) compared to Aurora G+ prices ($10.00 - $20.00) to make the conversions practical. I find the Speedstear has may superior parts transferable to the G+ chassis, including better brush springs, front and rear wheels.

Once these parts are installed and tweaked, the G+ chassis will perform much better than a Speedsteer chassis that has been converted to run in a slot versus slotless (yes to your questions, as pictured).

The trick is to find them at a reasonable price to make the upgrades practical.


----------



## pfindeis (Aug 5, 2009)

Don't know anything about it but heres one on ebay AJ'S HO Slot Car Pro Series Armature- Championship Wind by Randy Kemp


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I believe they were some where around a 6.0 -7.0 range. We used to cut down hot aftermarket Tyco motors like the Turbos, Jets and Rockets.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

AJ'S HO Slot Car Pro Series Armature- Championship Wind by Randy Kemp: I won the auction It ohms a 2.9 on all three poles.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Darrel,
Would that Arm fit in a TYCO can?
Thanks


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Yep, It certainly will John.


----------

